# I have sky digi, is there anyway to get utv & chan 4?



## witchymand (6 Jul 2005)

hi,
I have sky digital but am also paying out money to ntl for just having 2 stations really which is utv and channel 4.
Is there anyway I could cancel ntl and just get those two stations on sky, as the reception is also crap with ntl?
I have heard something about a sky freesat card or something like that, does anyone know what this is?
Thanks a million


----------



## tonka (6 Jul 2005)

buy an active _Yellow House_ card on ebay.co.uk  , up to £25 sterling

if the card 'belongs' to London or Manchester you will have to add UTV to 'other channels' after Channel 4 shows up + the ITV station in the region the card belongs to .


----------



## GreatDane (6 Jul 2005)

Hi

I previously bought a card on ebay, to give me ITV & CH 4 (plus CH 5) .. worked fine, but had to be substituted with my own legit card, for watching Sky Movies etc.

left the card out of the machine for about 10 days & lost both ITV & CH4 so be warned, if the card does not remain in the machine it might end up "expiring" ... message on the screen says ring XXXXXX number to get it reactivated & don't fancy that given I bought the card on the net 

regards

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jul 2005)

The satellite forum on www.boards.ie has a load of excellent advice on this sort of operation.


----------



## tallpaul (7 Jul 2005)

Garret: if you leave your UK card in your digibox overnight (without a phoneline connected), you will get ITV, Ch4 & Ch5 back onto the card without having to ring anyone.



			
				Garrettod said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I previously bought a card on ebay, to give me ITV & CH 4 (plus CH 5) .. worked fine, but had to be substituted with my own legit card, for watching Sky Movies etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatDane (9 Jul 2005)

Hi tallPaul

Thanks for this tip, I'll give it a try 

regards

G>


----------



## Jane (9 Jul 2005)

*Yellow House Card*

Quick question. Is it a simple case of putting the Yellow House FTV/FTA card in your sky box & it works or is there something else you have to do? Provided of course that it is an active card. Thanks to advise.

Also, how does it effect the normal sky card, if at all?

Jane


----------



## tallpaul (11 Jul 2005)

*Re: Yellow House Card*



			
				Jane said:
			
		

> Quick question. Is it a simple case of putting the Yellow House FTV/FTA card in your sky box & it works or is there something else you have to do? Provided of course that it is an active card. Thanks to advise.
> 
> Also, how does it effect the normal sky card, if at all?
> 
> Jane



If you have managed to procure a UK active card, you somply switch cards i.e. to watch RTE, TV3 etc. on your Irish card just leave it in. To watch ITV, Ch4 etc. just switch the cards, let the system reboot and there you go. You will notice that the UK card will not let you many other stations and it can be a bit annoying switching the cards.

But for the likes of yesterday, to watch the Grand Prix (living in non-free Setanta land) it is a godsend.


----------



## GreatDane (11 Jul 2005)

Arghhhhh

Don't get me started about Setanta ... free on NTL (eh, said to be part of their basic package, but the package did not go up significantly in price following Setanta's introduction did it ?), but c€9 per month on Sky Plus 

Another Rip off imho !

G>


----------



## Jane (13 Jul 2005)

*Yellow House Card*

Thanks Tallpaul. Got my card yesterday & it worked perfectly. I see what you mean about being a pain to have to switch, but I'm still delighted with being able to get these stations !!

Thanks all, once again AAM has come to the rescue !!

Oh, anyone know why E4 is not available? They have gone Free to Air. Tried re-tuning using the instructions from my seller on e-bay, but it's not listed where he said. Anyway, have sent him a question to see if he knows anything else. Will post here if I find out.
Jane


----------



## legend99 (13 Jul 2005)

E4 is exactly what it says....Free to AIR...i.e. you get it for free only from a terrestrial aerial in the UK...or the overspill areas in ireland on the East Cost or near Northern Ireland.

IT IS NOT free to view on satelitte. You are NOT going to get it with your free to view card. You only get it on Sky as part of an active subscription.

By the way, assuming you have an active Irish subscription like your earlier posts hints at, you already have E4 on your irish subscription!


----------



## mollser (13 Jul 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Arghhhhh
> 
> Don't get me started about Setanta ... free on NTL (eh, said to be part of their basic package, but the package did not go up significantly in price following Setanta's introduction did it ?), but c€9 per month on Sky Plus
> 
> ...



relax. NTL have a stake in Setanta, and as such are using it to gain a competitive advantage over sky (albeit a marginal one). Multiroom viewing aside, Sky pretty much hold all the cards so its a small bonus NTL have, which they've invested in. 

And the basic package went up, while the digital came down, so neutral effect for digital viewers.

No rip off here!


----------



## Jane (13 Jul 2005)

*Freeview*

Legend 99, have been reading up on it also & understand that now. Thanks. It wasn't actually for myself, but for a friend who has the sky box & an English card, so they don't have E4.

The issue is that both E4 and E4+1 are tied to a subscription contract with BskyB PLC until 2008, after that maybe C4 will permit E4 and E4+1 to go FTV. Who knows.

Jane


----------



## GreatDane (13 Jul 2005)

mollser said:
			
		

> relax. NTL have a stake in Setanta, and as such are using it to gain a competitive advantage over sky (albeit a marginal one). Multiroom viewing aside, Sky pretty much hold all the cards so its a small bonus NTL have, which they've invested in.
> 
> And the basic package went up, while the digital came down, so neutral effect for digital viewers.
> 
> No rip off here!


 


If Sky TV cared about us, they would have made some sort of effort

Oh, btw, for those interested ....

Im on another forum on the net where I've learned & since experienced, that if you ring Sky TV giving them some grief about their charges & threaten to leave, you'll most likely get an offer for a 3 month half price package.... worth the phonecall, if your a long time customer of Sky & feeling unloved & unappreciated, despite having paid them a fortune 

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## oaky8 (21 Jul 2005)

hi i just received an active sky yellow house card from england and had channel 4 itv and channel 5 straight away  . it is brilliant . go to ebay.co.uk and buy one for around 50 euro . dont buy the information for how to get these stations for 1.99 cause its useless . you put in the card and hey presto c4 c5 and itv. but you have to put in your normal card to get rte and sports and movies but thats not a problem . good luck .


----------

